# Timing mark HELP



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Since Im new to pontiac engines I need some reassurance. Do I align the dot on the cam gear at 6 and the gear of the crank at 12 with #1 piston top dead center on compression stroke?

Ive searched and I found post saying 6 and 6 , 12 and 12 and 6 and 12 .

Ive always done 6/12 #1 up on compression. But that was fords and chevys.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

6 and 12 puts #6 piston at TDC.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, 1 AND 6 are at TDC at the same time, all the time. When one is on "compression", the other is on "overlap". With the marks on the timing gears at 12 and 12, #1 is "up" on compression. At 12 and 6, #6 is "up" on compression. 

For clarity.

Jim


----------

